# Hidden input field



## Zeppi (29. Sep 2021)

Moin, ich bin gerade dabei eine JSON Datei in einem Hidden input field zu verschicken. Das findet auf dem Server statt. Bei jedem post vom Client soll das JSON um einen Eintrag größer werden. Wie genau könnte man das machen? Ich habe zuerst versucht das Array auf dem Server so zu speichern, dass alle JSON-Einträge dort gespeichert sind, aber dann bräuchte ich keine Hidden Inputs Field mehr, da ja schon alles auf dem Server ist. Aber so soll möchte ich es nicht machen, denn das Array mit den JSON-Einträgen soll nicht auf dem Server gespeichert werden, sondern immer in den Hidden Input Fields transportiert werden.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee.
Danke


----------



## Oneixee5 (29. Sep 2021)

Das liest sich ziemlich crude. Was soll denn der Sinn des Hidden-Input-Feldes sein? So etwas hat man in den 90's gemacht, im IE6. Warum verwendest du nicht einfach den _sessionStorage_ oder _localStorage _zum zwischenspeichern?


----------



## Zeppi (29. Sep 2021)

Oneixee5 hat gesagt.:


> Das liest sich ziemlich crude. Was soll denn der Sinn des Hidden-Input-Feldes sein? So etwas hat man in den 90's gemacht, im IE6. Warum verwendest du nicht einfach den _sessionStorage_ oder _localStorage _zum zwischenspeichern?


Ich muss es leider so machen. Außerdem habe ich gerade das Problem, wenn ich dann die Value parsen möchte, dort einfach nichts drin steht, aber im Inspektor bei Google Chrome sehe ich, dass das richtige drin steht.
`<input type="hidden" id="id" name="id" value=""/>`

```
//Wenn ich per Express den Postaufruf entgegen nehme

var json = JSON.parse(request.body.id)
console.log(json)

//in der Konsole steht dann nur [{
```


----------



## mihe7 (29. Sep 2021)

@Zeppi, Du willst jetzt nicht ernsthaft ein JavaScript an den Server senden und dort ausführen? 

Was hast Du denn eigentlich vor? Die letzte Frage war auch schon eher strange (serverseitig etwas im Script verändern). Vielleicht ist nur Dein Ansatz verkehrt.


----------



## EinNickname9 (29. Sep 2021)

Oneixee5 hat gesagt.:


> Was soll denn der Sinn des Hidden-Input-Feldes sein?


Mock und Erweiterbarkeit.


----------



## Zeppi (29. Sep 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> @Zeppi, Du willst jetzt nicht ernsthaft ein JavaScript an den Server senden und dort ausführen?
> 
> Was hast Du denn eigentlich vor? Die letzte Frage war auch schon eher strange (serverseitig etwas im Script verändern). Vielleicht ist nur Dein Ansatz verkehrt.


Das mit dem "serverseitig etwas im Script verändern" habe ich auch schon wieder verworfen. 
Aber ich soll den Verlauf von den verschiedenen Zuständen der Daten im Hidden Input Field speichern. Damit man per Button auf vorherige Zustände zugreifen kann und genau dieser Verlauf soll im Input Field gespeichert sein.


----------



## mihe7 (29. Sep 2021)

Ist das eine Aufgabe? Ansonsten wäre das keine Beschreibung des Vorhabens sondern eines Lösungsansatzes. Meine Vermutung wäre dann, dass Du einfach einen falschen oder zu komplizierten Weg gehst. Dazu kann Dir aber niemand etwas sagen, weil einer weiß, wofür Du überhaupt eine Lösung brauchst.



Zeppi hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich soll den Verlauf von den verschiedenen Zuständen der Daten im Hidden Input Field speichern. Damit man per Button auf vorherige Zustände zugreifen kann und genau dieser Verlauf soll im Input Field gespeichert sein.


Wenn Du wirklich genau das tun musst, dann kannst Du das natürlich machen. Einfach das JSON als Value des Input-Felds übernehmen. Das kannst Du per JSON.parse() dann im Script auswerten. Aber warum sollte das zurück an den Server gehen?


----------

